
Fog Creek Compensation - joeyespo
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000038.html
======
rachelbythebay
[2000].

Interesting that they use 8-15 because "nobody likes to be a level 1 or 2". So
they're really using 0-7 with an extra bit forced on just to make it look
cool. Okay!

"Some companies actually consider it a firing offense to reveal your salary! "

That's broken. It might even be lawyer-bait.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Labor_Relations_Act>

and <http://www.mwbavl.com/employmentblog/?m=201103>

In short, talk about your wages. Talk about your working conditions. The
freedom you get is worth it. Break the taboos. They are only there to keep you
as a slave.

